

Mobile apps must die - cwan
http://www.netmagazine.com/node/1446

======
Sigma0
Despite the deliberately provocative title, there is no suggestion that web
apps are superior to native apps. Instead, it gives an example of just-in-time
device interaction which can't easily be served by the native app model. Such
a gap could incidentally be served by a web app, where the one-time usage
costs are much lower.

Think about waiting at a bus stop in a city you're visiting for the weekend.
You probably won't care enough to download a bus timetable app, but it would
still be nice to know if it was easy enough to find out, such as via an NFC
tag pointing to an HTTP URL.

------
signalsignal
I thought the creation of the mobile App store was in response to Web apps.

------
chrisballinger
Good luck. I think they are here to stay for quite a while.

